# Lindsay Lohan - droht Haftstrafe als Denkzettel



## Mandalorianer (1 Mai 2010)

Lindsay Lohan droht Haftstrafe als Denkzettel

Bekommt Lindsay Lohan jetzt die Quittung für ihre Unzuverlässigkeit? Ihr droht eine Haftstrafe, wie es nun aus Juristenkreisen hieß. Die Richter wollen keine Gnade mehr für den Promi walten lassen. Denn LiLo habe nicht nur ihre letzten beiden Gerichtstermine verschwitzt, sondern auch etliche Stunden des ihr verordneten Anti-Alkoholprogramms geschwänzt. Damit habe sie „massiv“ gegen die Bewährungsauflagen für ihre betrunkene Autofahrt aus dem Jahr 2007 verstoßen.

Noch im vergangenen Jahr hatten ihr die Richter klar gemacht, dass ihr eine Haftstrafe blüht, sollte sie nicht alle sieben Tage zu der Maßnahme erscheinen. Tatsächlich habe Lindsay sich nur alle 21 Tage dort blicken lassen. Folge: Den Kurs wird sie nicht termingerecht zu Ende bringen können. Schön blöd, denn im Dezember hatte Richterin Marsha Revel vom Beverly Hills Superior ihr dafür ein Ultimatum bis Juli 2010 gestellt . Die verärgerte Richterin wolle nun eine Haftstrafe für Lindsay anordnen.

Lindsays einzige Chance, das Ausmaß der Strafe zu mildern, dürfte die Anerkennung ihres Suchtproblems und das Einchecken in eine Entzugsklinik sein. So oder so wird das Lotterleben für sie nun erstmal vorbei sein.

*Armes Lindsay *

Gruss das Gollum


----------



## Punisher (1 Nov. 2010)

eine Haft würde Lindsay nicht ändern


----------

